# Eclipse 3242 Car Audio Class A/B 55x5 RMS 4 Channel Amplifier 2 Ohm Stable



## Lexingtonian (Jan 15, 2017)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Eclipse-3242-Car-Audio-Class-A-B-4-Channel-Amplifier/223023058598


----------

